# Contractors Standards vs USG Standard



## Buzzen812 (Apr 4, 2018)

Does the USG have images to reflect standards? 

I have a contractor that is claiming to be done with drywall and paint. The ceilings were sanded to be smooth. He painted the whole interior of the home with a Spray gun and no roller. Is that right? 

The contractor patched portions of the house and framed in two new rooms. From my standard they are unacceptable but I would be the harshest critic as I am the person paying. Does this work meet any level of workmanlike manner in the state of Minnesota? 

I am having trouble establishing workmanlike manner to evaluate quality.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

That unacceptable anywhere. He’s playing an April fools joke on you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzen812 (Apr 4, 2018)

I wish it was a April fools joke. But I am being threatened with a lien at this point. so, not so funny.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I’d try to negotiate to fix the problems or hit him with back charges to do the repairs. How long has this been going on for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzen812 (Apr 4, 2018)

The work has taken about 2 months and I have provided feedback on some of the work that looked incorrect to me at the time. 
The contractor told the painter the walls and ceilings were ready and that is when the problems really began to show. 

Now the paint has been wasted and was told its going to be harder to correct the drywall problems.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

You aren’t being a harsh critic at all. 
It’s likely the contractor doesn’t have a clue when it comes to drywall and isn’t capable of making the corrections. Don’t let him intimidate you with a lien. In my opinion you deserve satisfaction in this case,, for sure.
If the contractor won’t make good on the work I’d consider hiring a lawyer to mail a letter on my behalf to shake him up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

The old rule of thumb used to be,,, if you can’t see it from six foot in regular lighting, it doesn’t exist. 
The standards today are near perfection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

^^^What he said^^^


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Perhaps you can arrange to have a reputable drywall contractor meet with yourself and the less than reputable contractor and explain what they would do to make things right. If the less than reputable guy can't do it, have the reputable guy fix things. And subtract that bill from the payment to the reputable guy.


----------



## Buzzen812 (Apr 4, 2018)

^^^^-------^^^^^^
These are all great ideas. 
I would hope he would appreciate another person in the craft giving feed back. 

I am a few steps away from hiring a lawyer. 

I want to make sure he has all opportunity to fix this. I will try these over the next few days and get back to you. 

I have a couple more pictures.

Thanks All


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.lafarge-na.com/GA-214-10e.pdf
That looks terrible, sometimes lowest cost is not always best. I'd rip it out and start over.


----------



## Buzzen812 (Apr 4, 2018)

I promise it was far from the lowest. I think other parts of the job got away from him so he skimped on the drywall trying to make his money back. 




MrWillys said:


> http://www.lafarge-na.com/GA-214-10e.pdf
> That looks terrible, sometimes lowest cost is not always best. I'd rip it out and start over.


----------



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

Wholy [email protected]#t that is sooooo bad it requires alot of work to fix that garbage as well like more than a redo basically start over that is some terrible drywall finishing im sorry man but i laughed when i saw those pics best of luck for you


----------



## Buzzen812 (Apr 4, 2018)

*Still in a holding pattern*

Drywall guy has threated liens. 

How hard is it to have a lien removed? 

Has anyone ever had to file one here?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Buzzen812 said:


> Drywall guy has threated liens.
> 
> How hard is it to have a lien removed?
> 
> Has anyone ever had to file one here?


 He needs to fix it if he wants to get paid. If you show a judge those pictures he'll rule in your favor.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> He needs to fix it if he wants to get paid. If you show a judge those pictures he'll rule in your favor.


actually he has to pay for what he did....I will let him go just with empty account


----------



## TJG (Feb 19, 2020)

If a home owner asked me to fix that I would want to start over or I'd pass the job up.


----------

